# Vid_04e6_ Pid_80000040?



## goggaga (29. August 2002)

guten tag!

ich habe seit einiger zeit ein problem mit einer fehlermeldung nach dem booten meines windows xp computers. unmittelbar danach erscheint die meldung: neues gerät VID_04E6 PID_80000040 gefunden...darauf aber die fehlermeldung: "VID_04E6...
bei der installation ist ein problem aufgetreten( ! )", erscheint. mir wurde aber nicht mitgeteilt um welches gerät es sich dabei handelt, aber ich habe die ahnung, daß es sich dabei um meinen scanner"ASTRA 1220P"handeln könnte.
das eigenartige dabei ist: eigentlich funktioniert der scanner einwandfrei, doch diese meldungen nerven!!! 

nun meine frage: handelt es sich dabei um einen fehlerhaften treiber?...und wie kann ich vorgehen?

...vielen dank im voraus!

-gogaga-


----------



## Mr.Fies (29. August 2002)

Schau mal in deinen Systemmanger rein ob irgendwo ein gelbes *!* zu sehen ist.


----------



## goggaga (29. August 2002)

jeppp...im geräte-manager ganz oben bei "andere geräte"-is mir aber auch schon aufgefallen! kann aber sonst nix entdecken. werde dort immer wieder darauf hingewiesen - "bei problemen mit diesem gerät wenden sie sich an...bla-bla"...:# eben typisch windows...
-hat vielleicht noch jemand `ne idee?

-gogaga-


----------

